
Google Launches Mobile Game You Play in Real Life - nileshd
http://mashable.com/2012/11/15/google-ingress/
======
whoisnicole
So what is Windows Phone 8 going to do to counter?

Remember Bing Cashback? Are they going to come up with something similar to
Ingress, expect for that everything is free when you use Windows Phone 8 to
scan the SKU? :)

------
b0o
fyi: It's still in closed-beta, you'll have to request an invite for an
activation code before you can do anything after you install it.

------
patricksantana
unfortunately invitation only.

